# W1070 and max screensize based on my ceiling height. Need some help please



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello!
So I am getting a W1070 to replace my Infocus 7210 and my current basement is unfinished and the max height is 7-10" 
I wanted to get an Elite Screen 16:9 screen and go as big as possible based on my wall size and ceiling.
I might be able to place the projector closer to the ceiling by attaching to a wood piece and then placing it between the ceiling joists. I wont mind if the image goes from top to bottom of the wall..I want max size! 
What do you think I can achieve realistically?

Ceiling is 7-10" to the actual wood pieces (joist?) but there is of course empty space between those pieces which maybe I can use to gain some inches.
Width is 14'-2"
Length is 38'
Pitch black basement.

Thanks!


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

If I remember right the projector has to be 3" higher than the screen. I'd figure 7'6" = 90". take a way a few inches for the bottom and your probably able to fit a screen thats around 86"-88" tall which at 16:9 puts you around 13' wide. 

I'd say around 180-190" max for your wall. However the Benq will not be bright. recommended max size around 160".

I'm buying a W1070 and will project between 118" to 134" of a screen size for me in my space.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Bmxer241 said:


> If I remember right the projector has to be 3" higher than the screen. I'd figure 7'6" = 90". take a way a few inches for the bottom and your probably able to fit a screen thats around 86"-88" tall which at 16:9 puts you around 13' wide.
> 
> I'd say around 180-190" max for your wall. However the Benq will not be bright. recommended max size around 160".
> 
> I'm buying a W1070 and will project between 118" to 134" of a screen size for me in my space.


Yeah so I am pretty sure I will go with this 12" wide one with the Flexiwhite material:
http://www.carlofet.com/projector-s...ccessories/hanging-projector-screen-kits.html
What you think?
Thanks!


----------



## fyibaiers (Dec 14, 2014)

same to me,buying a W1070 and will project between 118" to 134" of a screen size for me in my space.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I think 118-134 will be great actually. I can't wait to get this going and completed.k


----------

